# Show babies?



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am a proud mommy of some small 3 month old marble show palkats . Not all are show quality but I think some might be. They are still young and small for their age. They are 3 months but the last one on this video is my fav. He flares and is just crazy and I love his color and fins.

What do you guys think of my babies? Could they be sold as show quality plakats?

Here is the video of my babies. Don't mind my sniffing just getting over a cold. 

http://youtu.be/xx57fgjM8TM


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're cute! You'd have to ask BasementBettas if they're good enough to show.


----------

